# Choosing a cube, for noobs



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a guide for new cubers who are considering buying a better cube. I will explain much of the terminology that you might see, and explain what things to look for in a speedcube.

Most speedcubers use a "DIY" (Do it yourself) cube. Some DIY cubes must be assembled, and some come already assembled. What they all have in common is that the center caps on each side can be removed to reveal screws. You can adjust these screws to change the tension of the cube. A regular storebought cube can not be adjusted in this way.

The first thing to consider, is do you need a DIY cube? Getting a DIY will NOT magically cut your times in half. It might shave a few seconds off of your times, but don't expect much. More importantly, is that DIY cubes can just feel much better in your hands. If you have a cube that doesn't always perform how you want it to, then you can get frustrated. Having a nice cube will make your cubing sessions more enjoyable (at least in my opinion). There are many different kinds of DIYs, and they are all slightly different. Most DIY cubes are given a letter designation, such as "Type A, or Type C", while some cubes have a name, such as the Cube4You cube.

There are a number of factors at work which make each DIY different:
*The type of plastic used* - Different types of plastic can feel different when you are moving the cube around. Some of it is very smooth or soft, while others might be made with harder plastic.
*Tendency to pop* - "Popping" means that a piece of your cube pops out while you are solving it. This is usually directly related to how tight the screws are. If you loosen your cube too much, pieces will pop more easily, and if you tighten it enough, pieces probably wont pop at all. This varies from cube to cube though, so some cubes may tend to pop even when they are very tight, while other cubes may not pop even if they are quite loose.
*Tendency to lock up* - Locking up is when you try to turn a side of the cube, and it does not turn. This is usually because the layers are not perfectly aligned, and the edges of the cubes hit each other, preventing the turn. Some cubes are more forgiving than others, and hardly ever lock up.
*Ability to cut corners* - Cutting corners means than you can turn a layer even when it is not fully aligned. This allows you to begin turning one layer before you have completed the previous turn, which means you can string together moves more quickly and easily. 
*Speed *- How easily and quickly can you turn the sides? Like many other factors, this is also directly related to how tight you have the cube. Some cubes are fast and loose even at fairly tight settings.
*Other factors* - cubes all have a number of other factors at work which make them different from one another. The cubies may have a unique shape, the core and screws/springs may differ, and any number of other things.

It is important to realize that each person may be looking for different things in a speedcube. One persons favorite type of cube may be another persons least favorite. DIY cubes are generally cheap (usually cheaper than a storebought rubik's!), so you should probably do yourself a favor and buy a few different ones. Also, some cubes may become better over time, as they get "broken in", so don't let your first impression of a cube cloud your thoughts of it. Also, you will usually want to lubricate your cube, so it can turn more quickly and easily. Often, lubrication can make a HUGE difference in how a cube responds. DO NOT use petroleum jelly or WD-40 on your cubes. I recommend a lubricant called Jig-a-loo, which is sold at Wal-Mart and comes in an orange can.

I have purchased a few DIY's, but by no means have I tried them all. I have written up reviews of each one that I own, so you can get a general idea about them. Keep in mind that these are only my own personal opinions based on the cube that i received. In some cases, it could be that I simply received a cube that performs significantly better or worse than most cubes of that type. In general though, all cubes of the same type should be roughly the same. If you disagree with my opinions on a cube, please feel free to post your own viewpoint. Also, though I have assigned a numeric rating to each cube, this is still just my subjective opinion, and is basically just a rating of how much I like a cube. A higher rating just means that I am more likely to use than cube than one I have rated lower. The images I have posted of each cube are taken either from Cube4You.com or rubikfans on ebay. I purchased all of my cubes from these two stores.

*If you want a wide variety of opinions, and a hands-on look at different kinds of cubes, try searching for each type of cube on youtube, and you should find numerous video reviews for each one!*

*Rubik's Storebought*
This is the first cube that most people get. The tension on it can not be adjusted, it locks up a lot, but it absolutely does not pop. It's very hard and durable. It can get faster and better once it has been broken in a lot.
Rating: 5/10 (Just my opinion)

*Type A (third model)*



Ok first off, I need to explain a bit about the Type As. It seems there are a lot of different Type As. There is the Old Type A, which many people claim is the best one. Then there are Type A II and Type A III, which most people say are not good. And then there is Type A third model (not to be confused with type A III). Here are the differences between them all, as I understand it: The old type A is just a normal cube with no special features. Type A II added "tracks" onto the pieces. Type A III has the tracks, and added "tabs" onto the edge pieces. Type A third model has the tabs, but not the tracks.

The third model is the one that I own. This cube is pretty smooth and fast, cuts corners VERY well, and doesn't tend to pop or lockup. It came with some plastic tabs that go in the edge pieces which are supposed to prevent popping. I was unable to insert the tabs that go on the edge pieces, as they literally would not go in. It works just fine without these pieces though. It tends to be kinda loud in my opinion. The center caps stick out and the pieces just generally don't seem to line up properly. While it's an all-around good cube, it just doesn't "feel" right to me because of this. This cube required assembly.
Rating: 8/10 (Just my opinion)

*Type C*



I've heard that type C's were supposed to be great cubes, but mine doesn't feel too great. First of all, it just doesn't turn very smoothly. I've lubed it and everything, but the sides are grinding against each other with a lot of friction, and even after using it for a while this didn't really improve. This cube tends to feel pretty average or good in just about all areas. Nothing about it really stands out as being great, except that it can cut corners really well. It's not a horrible cube, but the way the sides on mine grind against each other keeps me from liking it more. This cube required assembly.
Rating 7/10 (Just my opinion)

*Type D*



*note: I bought a black one 
Very loose without popping, and hardly locks up. It doesn't cut corners as well as some other cubes, but it cuts them well enough for me. This cube is also rather quiet. It feels very nice in my hands. The plastic isn't the smooth kind, and many people say this cube feels "crispy". This is my primary cube and I love it. I have heard people saying that newer type D's are somehow different and not as good as older ones. I'm not sure which one I have, but I purchased it after people started complaining, so I'm guessing I have the newer one, but I really don't know. This cube came assembled, and had some sort of lube in it. It didn't turn well at all at first, but I washed it out and lubed it with Jig-a-loo, and it became awesome. 
Update: Recently my type D has been locking up on me pretty badly. I'm not sure if this is because it needs to be lubed again, or because I have been getting faster, but it's definitely getting annoying at how much it locks up.
Rating 8/10 (Just my opinion)

*Type E (Dian Sheng)*



Type E cubes are also called Dian Sheng cubes. When I tried to adjust the screws on this one, I had a lot of trouble because my screwdriver didn't really fit these screws well. Most people say that these are very similar to Type D's, but this cube is nowhere near as good as my type D. It's more prone to popping at tighter settings, and it locks up quite a lot. It probably locks up worse than any other cube I own, including my storebought. It's also much louder than my type D. Seems to have a similar kind of "crispy" plastic though. The one I got has the colors painted on the cubies rather than stickers. There is not much contrast between the red and orange on this cube though, and I found that it really hurt my recognition. Also, the red and orange on this cube are REVERSED from the standard color scheme. That said, this is probably the cheapest cube you will find. This cube came assembled.
Rating 5/10 (Just my opinion)

*Type F*



I loved this cube from the moment I held it in my hands. It feels GREAT. It moves incredibly smooth, and I didn't even have to lube it. It's very "stretchy" and deformable. The cubies are pillowed rather than square. It will not lock up at all and cuts corners at wide angles, however it tends to pop. This cube popped like crazy at first, but after using it for a while and tweaking the tension, it hardly ever pops on me anymore. However, at these settings it's not quite as loose as I would like for it to be. It's still a great all around cube though, and has become my second favorite, right after my Type D. It's worth noting that because of the pillowed cubies, the edges on your stickers might not adhere well if you don't get them aligned just right, and it can feel a bit weird. This cube came assembled, and lubed with something.
Update: After breaking this cube in really well (a few hundred solves), its pretty loose now, and it's not popping on me. This is now my favorite cube... it's pretty much perfect.
Rating 9/10 (Just my opinion)

*Cube4You Cube*



This cube has very smooth plastic, and didn't even really need to be lubed. Cuts corners well, but it pops really badly for me. Even when I tightened it up all the way, it still popped. It also tends to lock up quite a lot, usually halfway through a turn. This cube feels quite nice, but the pop and lock makes it nearly unusable for me. Lot's of people seem to like this cube though, so your mileage may vary. It comes in many different colors, and I chose the glow in the dark cube. This cube required assembly.

Regarding the glow in the dark aspect (if you choose one of the glow in the dark colors): no it won't let you cube in the dark, because you can't see the sticker colors. The cube does glow quite brightly though. However if you just leave it sitting on a desk or something, then the top part which is exposed to light will glow, but the bottom part wont. It's still pretty neat though.
Rating 6/10 (Just my opinion)


Here are reviews of a couple more cubes. The following two reviews are written by *Bomber*, NOT by me!

*Type A III*
The Type A III has quite a distinct feel; instead of having blocks of plastic to hold in the edge pieces they have been replaced with two small tabs per edge. This not only makes the cube feel light but also makes the cube tend to lock up a lot. Like the Type F this cube seems to 'deform' although not in a positive way. Due to the tracks on the edges this cube is not very good at cutting corners, not much more than a Rubik's Storebought.
The Type A III can be adjusted to be quite loose yet still not pop, this makes it quite a fast cube but with quite an unstable feeling.
For more information, check here. This cube requires assembly.
Rating 6/10

*Type A (old)*
The first thing you will notice is how soft the plastic is, this has a massive affect on the feel of the cube. The Type A is very smooth and creamy, even more so when lubed well. Most people like the feeling of this cube although is all down to personal taste. Another positive aspect of this cube is its ability to cut corners, this cubes one of the best cubes available when it comes to cutting corners so those with a sloppy turning style should love it! Although this cube cuts corners well it comes with a downside, it pops, a lot. This can be stopped by tightening the screws but it will always be a problem. This cube requires assembly.
Rating 8/10


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2009)

Other Puzzles
I have also purchased a number of other puzzles, primarily from Deal Extreme, and I want to give some quick reviews of these products here.

*Easy 2x2x2 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Puzzle*
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286
This is the crappiest cube I have yet owned. It locks up like mad, its difficult to turn, and it pops like crazy. I don't think I managed to get through a single solve without at least 1 pop. Even when intentionally TRYING not to make it pop. Also every time I look inside, I can see where the plastic is wearing down and breaking apart. This thing is not worth buying at all, and I ended up just throwing mine away.
Rating: 1/10 (Just my opinion)

*11x12 132-Panel Brain Teaser Magic IQ Ball*
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16334
This is basically a megaminx. I don't have any other megaminx to compare this to, but it's not bad. It was very tight at first, but after loosening the screws, lubing it, and working it around for a while, it feels ok. The stickers are pretty poor quality though.
Rating: 6/10 (Just my opinion)

*4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube*
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
This cube feels pretty nice in all respects, except that it's pretty tight and hard to turn. There is not any way to adjust this, so you can't really do anything about it. As a result, I find that it's pretty much impossible to do any kind of finger tricks, and you will be stuck just wristing it. Still, it's not bad aside from that.
Rating: 5/10 (Just my opinion)

*Maru Mini 3x3x3 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube*
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19887
This is essentially a miniature 3x3x3 cube. It's roughly half the size of a 3x3x3 in each direction. The center caps come off to reveal tiny screws where you can adjust the tension, and it felt like a pretty cool cube at first. However, I tried lubing it with Jig-a-loo, and afterwards it just broke. You can read more about this cube in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9732
Rating: 3/10 (Just my opinion)

*Irregularly Shaped Wooden 3D IQ Cube*
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13826
This is also called a snake cube, and isn't really known for speedsolving (though I guess you can, but its not really fun to speedsolve). It's more just a basic puzzle that you will try to figure out how to solve. It basically consists of 27 wooden blocks, attached together by a piece of string that runs through their center. The goal is to arrange the pieces such that they form a cube. This is much more difficult than it looks, and it took me many hours to solve. However, the solution is always the same.
Rating: 7/10 (Just my opinion)

*Eastsheen 2x2x2 Cube (A2f)*
http://cube4you.com/358_White-Eastsheen-2x2x2-Cube-(A2f).html
I kept hearing that Eastsheen makes the best 2x2x2 cubes, so I bought this one in a hurry without really paying attention. It turns out that Eastsheen actually makes multiple types of 2x2x2 cubes. This A2f cube apparently has much smaller space between the cubes than the A2 version does, and the inside edges of the pieces are not rounded at all. When I first held it in my hands, I thought there must be something wrong with this cube, because it was extremely difficult to turn. In fact I was wondering if it was even any better than my Deal Extreme 2x2x2. I sprayed a bit of lube in it though and started working it around. After a few minutes, I was utterly amazed! This had gone from being incredibly hard to turn, to having almost no resistance at all. The sides turn almost freely. I have never felt a cube change this much, so quickly! I'm not sure if the lube made it better, or if just using it made it better. While it turns great and can even cut corners somewhat, it tends to lock up really badly, probably because its an A2f model. This is by no means a bad cube, but I feel confident that the A2 model should be far better because it has more space between the pieces. Also, it uses a magenta color instead of orange, and it looks quite similar to the red to me, so I would recommend replacing the stickers.
Rating: 6/10 (Just my opinion)


----------



## (X) (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you sure A III isn't A third model?


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 10, 2009)

(X) said:


> Are you sure A III isn't A third model?



Type A III isnt type A third model, they are 2 different cubes


----------



## Bomber (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want I can do a short write-up for the Original A and A Type III. I am sure there will be a few helpful users that will be pleased to do any other cubes that you haven't covered yet.
Also, when you mention the factors when choosing a cube it might be good to give some examples. Using 'type of plastic' as an example you could list Type A vs. Type D as the soft vs. hard plastics.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure, that would be welcomed.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 10, 2009)

This makes me think twice about what cube I want to order. I was thininking Old A for sure, utnil I saw what you said about type F. Guess I will just order a type A right now so I can't keep changing my mind.

But a very helpful thread in my opinion.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got an old A, a type F and a white c4u cube, I like the c4u the most, type F for OH


----------



## jcuber (Mar 10, 2009)

I vote to sticky this (I belive this kind of thread was suggested in another one).


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 10, 2009)

How do you vote a thread to be sticky??

(I want to do it,too, because I think its very good and useful for new cubers and descisions on what to buy and will avoid a lot of "what cube should I buy" threads)


Alex


P.S.: I don't know, but maybe someone, who's really good at programming things might be able to program a small programm, which helps you, to find your 'perfect cube' ...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

I think this topic could be sticky-worthy IF:

Pictures were added of the cubes
It was put in the hardware forum

Do you want me to move it to that forum?


----------



## franklooi96 (Mar 19, 2009)

Can i write a review on my type A and C that i own?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 19, 2009)

But isn't there already a thread on comparisons between different cubes in the hardware section? Can these be merged or something?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 19, 2009)

> I've heard that type C's were supposed to be great cubes, but mine doesn't feel too great. First of all, it just doesn't turn very smoothly. I've lubed it and everything, but the sides are grinding against each other with a lot of friction, and even after using it for a while this didn't really improve. This cube tends to feel pretty average or good in just about all areas. Nothing about it really stands out as being great, except that it can cut corners really well. It's not a horrible cube, but the way the sides on mine grind against each other keeps me from liking it more. This cube required assembly.
> Rating 7/10 (Just my opinion



You have the black one and did not lube it enough. That's how it feels when you barely lube a black type C. I still liked it even when it was like that simply because I get good times. But after opening it and spraying each cubie individually, it felt much better and I still get the same great times. *My type C from DX was great without any lube at all. For that reason, it is highly recommended for beginners. Lots of lube>no lube>little lube.* My white type C is just awesome with just a little lube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> But isn't there already a thread on comparisons between different cubes in the hardware section? Can these be merged or something?



Well I didn't really intend the thread as a comparison of cubes, that happened more as an afterthought really. I mainly was just writing a guide about the different aspects of cubes and what people should consider when buying one.



fanwuq said:


> You have the black one and did not lube it enough. That's how it feels when you barely lube a black type C. I still liked it even when it was like that simply because I get good times. But after opening it and spraying each cubie individually, it felt much better and I still get the same great times. My type C from DX was great without any lube at all. For that reason, it is highly recommended for beginners. Lots of lube>no lube>little lube. My white type C is just awesome with just a little lube.


I relubed this cube 2 days ago just like you described, and it did improve a little, I still don't really like the way it feels though. Maybe the ones from DX are different.


----------



## crispy1337 (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually made a D-F combo/hybrid since like you they were both my favorite cubes. F cubies and D Everything else including centers. This allows the cube to be loose without popping. F cubes help reduce locking, and I really suggest you try this combo out.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you please review some 5x5x5 Cubes


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Can you please review some 5x5x5 Cubes



V-cube 5s are the best 5x5x5s ever. 

https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=182&cat=248&page=1
https://v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16134&cat=248&page=1

A simple corner modification will make it even better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAZOFqqD00I&feature=PlayList&p=C8B19419C36BA9E9&index=0


----------



## Bomber (May 5, 2009)

I just realised there is a mistake in one of the reviews, the Old A one.



Review said:


> The first thing you will notice is how soft the plastic is, this has a massive *affect* on the feel of the cube.




It should be 'effect' not 'affect'. I was also wondering whether this thread is still going to be considered for a sticky. This thread has the potential to be the definitive thread to end all "What cube should I buy?" threads. Also, the suggestions of change to make the thread suitable for 'stickying' have been made. How about it?


----------



## teller (May 5, 2009)

This is a little subjective, but:

Indeed, Type C is very noisy when it's brand new. This might be the "friction" he speaks of. But in fact all that noise doesn't really slow the cube down. I actually like it...it's a crispy feeling. My older C wore down over time and has become very quiet after a bazillion solves and lube applications...but it's still great.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2009)

This should be a sticky in the hardware forum. I know there's already one there, but it's a little outdated and not as comprehensive as this one.


----------



## pentrixter (May 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> This should be a sticky in the hardware forum. I know there's already one there, but it's a little outdated and not as comprehensive as this one.


Agreed.



AvGalen said:


> I think this topic could be sticky-worthy IF:
> 
> Pictures were added of the cubes
> It was put in the hardware forum
> ...


Now there are pictures. Please move to the hardware forum and sticky!


----------



## Poke (May 15, 2009)

I already have a type C... But I may get a type A 3rd and a type F and see if I can maybe hybrid them... of course the type D and F mentioned earlier sound pretty good, too.


----------



## the1lord5 (May 19, 2009)

This is just my opinon:
I actually like the Cube4you DIYS.
Mine glides nicely,cuts corners a bit.and in my opinon is a Good cube.

I am not sure if you just got a bad Diansheng because o bought 25 big dianshengs and i tested one it popped allot but then i tried another it it was fine.
I see what you mean about the Crispy Plastic,but the color scheme is correct.
Mine does not lock up at all so...

BTW: Have you tested the mini dianshengs there really nice!
Again this is just MY opinon.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2009)

I got a type A (old) recently but I'm going to avoid adding another review of it, because I think mine is not representative of the cube in general. The cubies I got with it were absolute crap... they had plastic jutting out on a lot of the edges. Worst cubies I've ever seen. Must have been a bad batch or something.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2009)

the1lord5 said:


> BTW: Have you tested the mini dianshengs there really nice!


Can you get a mini diansheng anywhere besides cube4you? I've been thinking of trying one for one handed.


----------



## the1lord5 (May 19, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> the1lord5 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: Have you tested the mini dianshengs there really nice!
> ...



No sorry.I don't know any other Websites.


----------



## Armandas (May 20, 2009)

Is there any visual differences between all these types? How to differentiate DIY cube types? (I have 3x3x3 but don't know what type is it.. it's quite old..)
Thanks.


----------



## Armandas (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me?... Please...


----------



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2011)

*Any cube will do...*

A DIY isn't really going to help you with your solve times if you don't *set the tension and lubricate the cube properly*. In some cases you may need to sand down and polish defects to make it turn smoothly.

For example:
My Dayan Lingyun kept popping and didn't turn smoothly because I didn't have the right lubricant to allow the tension to be set properly. I was able to set the tension really tight to avoid popping while allowing it to cut corners after applying Lubix Cube Lubricant to: the inside housing of the six centre pieces; the inner face of each screw; the feet of the corners; and the feet of the edges.

*My solve times dropped from an average of 29 seconds to 22 seconds for one-handed solving instantly* with the Dayan Lingyun. I still use a Dayan Guhong for two-handed solving as I like it to be loose without locking up or popping but I'd have to make it tighter for it to be suitable for one-handed solving. I guess this is where better control over cubes that turn really well comes into play (i.e. overturn).

Tim.


----------

